# My Rabbits and Ramblings 2011 onwards



## LuvaBun (May 7, 2011)

At last, I'm getting around to updating my blog (only nearly halfway through the year lol)

For newer members, I am originally from the UK but Emigrated to Canada in 2008. I now have 4 bunnies, and their old blog is
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=48145&forum_id=6 
and my latest girl's is
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=64472&forum_id=1
But in brief they are:
Shadow, a New Zealand black about 5 1/2 years old I brought from the UK with me
Jester, a mix of just about everything, 3 years old, from a house with over 500 rabbits
Georgia, 8 year old agouti, who was saved from being euthanised by Pet_Bunny and I adopted her
Bonnie, a sweet little dwarf who lived wild for about 7 months after being thrown out until I caught her in April.

Now the photos 

First, the new couple, Bonnie and Jester. They have now totally bonded and are both blissfully happy :biggrin:












Bonnie in her re-designed boxes - both she and Jester have chewed their own doorways into the 4 joined together box home





And hiding behind her 'tent' blanket 





I took all of them ( in two separate pairs) into the garden this week - more of that later, but these are the pictures.

Jester digging






Bonnie deciding whether to jump or not





Jester and Bonnie





And Bonnie looking like she has a bad smell under her nose 





Next, Shadow and Georgia

Shadow





Georgia





Where's the flowers, Mom?





My original snuggle couple 





OK, something strange happened with Bonnie when she was outside. At first, she and Jester had a ball, but Jester isn't over fond of being outside, so we took him in after about 40 minutes. We couldn't catch Bonnie, and she was having such a good time, we let her stay out when Shadow and Georgia were out. When we took them in we still couldn't catch her, and she kept hiding under the decking.

After 3 hours outside (at least John or I was out all the time with her) I came in and left John trying to catch her. A while later I heard her scream (and those who've heard a rabbit scream know what an awful sound that is ) I ran out to see what John had done, but he had just picked her up, and it was like she had reverted back to being the wild bunny she had been for 7 months. It was really weird, and a bit frightening. It took her several hours being back inside and snuggling with Jester, before she was back to normal. I will take her out again, but I'm worried that it will upset her again.

Anyways, all is well now, and I shall really _*try*_ and keep this blog up to date :biggrin:

Jan


----------



## myheart (May 7, 2011)

Jan, you have no idea how much the cuddle-pics brightened my day!! I looked at the pics, and all I could think of was the joy and love I felt when I watched my trio cuddled up together. I can't wait to see more pics of _my _babies cuddled up...

That seems strange that Bonnie would react that way, but then again, I guess I would think I were a wild-bun again if let outside to run around. Maybe a penned area might be best until she realizes that outside-time is brief and not a way of life.

I wonder if Bonnie is a Siamese of some sort of breed. She looks creamy off-white with the Siamese points. Maybe a muted Siamese Nethie...?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 7, 2011)

Poor girl, probably had some bad flash backs.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 7, 2011)

love the pics


----------



## TinysMom (May 8, 2011)

Oh wow - beautiful bunnies - I remember when you got Shadow.

But I have to admit....Jester is my favorite when it comes to looks.

I'll definitely try to keep an eye on this blog.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 8, 2011)

Beautiful Blog and pictures. 

A temporary pen outside might be a good solution to help ease Bonnie to the back yard. What would the neighbors think if they keep hearing Bonnie scream every time you take her outside. You could try and bring her in first, before getting Jester back into the house.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 8, 2011)

Oh Jan, such BEAUTIFUL pictures of all your Bunnies.

Poor Bonnie, maybe she screamed because she couldn't see Jester, maybe she thought Jester had left her.

Looking forward to MANY MANY more pictures.

Susan


----------



## JadeIcing (May 9, 2011)

Wow what a special crew you have.


----------



## LuvaBun (May 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone 

Peg, it's funny, but Shadow always reminds me of Tiny (a bit smaller version). And I know how difficult it is to keep up with blogs - I still have lots to catch up on!

Well, we have had the bunnies outside a few more times, and things have been better. The first time, when Jester went back inside, Bonnie met Shadow. He was such a gentleman, and Bonnie seemed to relax with him. He became obsessed with her and followed her everywhere, while Georgia just watched them. She is such a timid girl, I think Bonnie scared her a little.

However, the second time, Georgia and Bonnie did meet up face to face a few times, and although it was very brief (Georgia ran off) there was no sign of aggression at all . Both times, when it came to catching her, we took out the xpen and kind of 'herded' her into it, and picked her up when she was inside. No screaming at all, just one fairly indignant bunny that didn't want to go inside yet .

So, I managed to get more photos 

First, Bonnie





In the flower bed (it now has flowers)





This smells good












Hiding in the bushes










I'm ready for my close-up!

Next, Jester





Pretending to be a garden statue





Jester hates having dirty feet

Then, Shadow











Oohh, another girl bunny 





Errmm, I don't think you should be doing that !





Perfect bunny butts 

Now, Georgia











Bonnie meets Georgia - sort of!





Keeping their distance






Closer






As close as it got.

I did manage to get one of Shadow, Georgia and Bonnie together - before they went off in different directions






That's all for now 

Jan


----------



## myheart (May 18, 2011)

Oh, that Bonnie is soooo beautiful!!! I am so surprised that Shadow and Georgia are so good with her.They must be able to sense that she is good-peoples.If it were my bunnies in your garden, I'd be running around breaking-up fights left and right. Maybe I'll show the pics of your kids being good to my my kids so they get the idea that hanging-out without cuddlingis okay. 






teehee... a trio-triangle....  About as neat as my Dutch train....


----------



## LuvaBun (May 20, 2011)

Thanks Janet. I think Shadow would get on with most rabbits - he and Jester fight because Jester initiates it. And Georgia is so submissive that she just pancakes for everybun.

I am so proud of Bonnie today. I always carried her down to the basement to be with Jester, but the past week I've been trying to get her to go down on her own. However, she has to leave the carpet in the lounge and go along the vinyl floor, and as it's slippy she freaks out. I've been on my hands and knees with her underneath me and my knee behind her bottom to nudge her on. Every day she has gotten a bit more comfortable doing it. Well, today she was in the lounge, and I was cleaning Shadow and Georgia, When I came down I couldn't find Bonnie, so I go into the basement - and there she is. She had gone down all by herself :clapping:. My little girl is growing up . Next step - getting her to come back upstairs and in to the lounge!

Jan


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 20, 2011)

Look at how pretty Bonnie is! I always thought Jester looked like Ned, but Bonnie really does. He looks like their baby would look like  Your bunnies are gorgeous. I laughed when I saw the 3rd and 2nd to the last pictures- Bonnie has the same snooty expression in both. Too funny.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 20, 2011)

Jan
Oh my goodness how did I miss these beautiful pictures.

Like Janet said if I ever had my "Monkies" outside like
you had yours they would be running in every direction.

Are you out there by yourself? Or is John with you.

Your Bunnies are all so Beautiful.

Love the look of your garden.

Looking forward to more pictures and stories.

Susan


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 20, 2011)

Your rabbits are gorgeous! :inlove:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 21, 2011)

Those are beautiful pictures of your bunny's outside.


----------



## LuvaBun (May 24, 2011)

Thanks Shiloh, Susan, Kelli and Dave 

Susan - either John or myself are always outside with them, and often we both are together. We have a few hawks and a great eared owl that are sometimes in the area, so I won't let them out on their own like I used to in the UK. Also, they tend to try and explore beyond the garden, if you know what I mean, and I would hate for one to disappear under the gate, or through some tiny unseen gap.

In the evening, while Bonnie and Jester are in the basement, we bring Shadow into the living room for an hours' cuddle and play. Then when he goes back upstairs, we bring Georgia down and Jester up for an hour together with us. Then Georgia goes back up with Shadow, and we bring Bonnie up to be with us and Jester. Well, the other night, after Shadow went up, we brought Bonnie in with Jester and Georgia. After a bit of running about - usually Georgia followed by Jester, followed by Bonnie, we got this .......





And - especially for Janet( Myheart) - a kind of trio 






Although Georgia is still a bit unsure of Bonnie, she settled down when Jester was there. Poor boy - his little tongue was working overtime grooming his ladies 

I am so proud of them. It means Shadow can be with the girls together outside, and Jester can be with them inside. If only Jester would accept Shadow, life would be perfect. But hey, I'm not complaining when things are going this well 

Jan


----------



## myheart (May 24, 2011)

***Gasp***!!! Trio Pics!!!! How long were you holding out on posting these wonderful pics, Jan?!!! That is just too cool for words... I am so happy for you and your beautiful bunners! 

Bonnie has certainly added that extra something to your family. Bonnie's Guardian Angels must have been watching for you to come for this sweet little girl. So precious that I think I just have to sit and ogle at the pics for a while longer.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 24, 2011)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> And - especially for Janet( Myheart) - a kind of trio


Triplets!

Bonnie really worked out well for you.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 29, 2011)

Beautiful bunny's!

Jester has to keep his ladies beautiful.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 5, 2011)

HAPPY 2nd GOTCHA DAY, GEORGIA!!!!









Today, we have had Georgia for 2 years !

Who would have thought that the little girl who was about to be euthanised would have come this far? She is going on 8 years old, and still acts like a youngster.

She gets on with all the other buns - probably because she is the most submissive bunny in the World . She still has problems with poopy butt most days, but we can live with that. She is a sweetheart!

Here's to many more 'Gotcha Days' Georgia 

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 5, 2011)

[align=center]*Happy Gotcha Day Georgia*[/align]
Boy are you one lucky girl to have found your wonderful Mommie and Daddy.

I hope you got MANY treats today.

Did you get to play outside today too?

Hugs

Susan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 6, 2011)

Happy Gotcha Georgia!
What a beautiful girl you are.
So glad your mommy found you, and that you are giving her so much joy to her.


----------



## myheart (Jun 6, 2011)

arty:*Happy Gotcha Day Georgia!!* arty:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 6, 2011)

We thank you 

Susan, they all got their usual birthday treat of strawberries and banana. And yes, they all went outside. Actually Georgia scared us half to death as John couldn't find her when it was time to come in (he'd been out with them on his own for half an hour). So we were searching all over, and all the time she was just sitting there, watching us. She was among the bushes by the fence, and with her colouring, she was camouflaged .

Stan, it's thanks to you that we have Georgia at all :hug:

Bonnie and Georgia get along quite well now. Georgia is still a bit nervous, but Bonnie seems to sense that, and grooms her first. I think Jester is happy to get a break from being 'the man in charge' 

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 19, 2011)

Happy belated Gotcha Day Georgia!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 22, 2011)

Jan..............................................................................................................................

I think an update with pictures and stories is due in this Blog.inkelepht:inkbouce::weee::yahoo::faint::wiggleleaseplease::bow:brat:urpletongue:waiting::waiting:onder::dancingorig::dancingorig:

SOON.......

Susan:hug::hug2::hugsquish::feelbetter:


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah - we need more pictures and stories.....


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for asking, Susan and Peg :hug:.

I know, I'm terrible at keeping things updated :baghead. I will hopefully have some more photos by tomorrow.

Haven't had the bunnies outside too much - if it hasn't been the non-stop rain, it's been the plague of mosquitoes. Honestly, I've been eaten alive and have lost count of the bites. Unfortunately, I haven't built up a resistance to them yet (no mosquito problem in the UK), so they end up turning into huge, painful welts and my eyes started to itch too, so I'm taken allergy tablets. Only Shadow is really affected by mosquitoes - they tend to sit on his nose. I rubbed him with fresh lemon juice, which seemed to work, but he wasn't too happy when it came to cleaning himself :yuck

Actually, I've got a problem with Shadow, which I may put in another forum, but if any of you can help, please do. Over the past couple of months, he has started spraying - A LOT!! He sprays Georgia, he sprays when I bring his food, he sprays because it's Tuesday (you get the idea). He has never done this in the 4 1/2 years we've had him, and it's making John mad, plus I am fed up cleaning carpets etc. Could it be a medical thing, or just behavioral? He seems pretty much OK otherwise.

OK, I'm off to get my camera - which probably means the bunnies will go and hide somewhere :rollseyes

Jan


----------



## myheart (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Jan, sorry to hear about you mosquito issue. I guess I would have never thought twice about a mosquito bite because I live in Wisconsin, but now I really feel badly for you and what you have been going through this summer. 

Is Shadow spraying mostly when he is around Georgia? My Patrick used to spray for Luna even though he was neutered at an early enough age. I didn't really think much of it until someone said something. But then I read in a magazine that boys could still spray out of excitement. Patrick must have been one happy boy everytime he saw his girls....  His spraying drove me nuts also, but I never discovered a way to curb that behavior. Maybe someone else will have some advice.


----------



## rabbitgeek2011 (Jul 26, 2011)

"And Bonnie looking like she has a bad smell under her nose"

-I love that picture! :coolness:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks Aaron. Actually the first couple of times we kissed her on the nose, she got that exact same look on her face. Kind of like "Uugghh, horrible human kisses urpletongue":biggrin:

Janet, Shadow sprays both when Georgia is there, and also when she isn't. He is also chasing her a lot more - it's like he's forgotten he's neutered . If I didn't know better, I'd wonder if they'd 'grown back' lol.

Well, as promised, some new photos 

Georgia normally sits in 'her' spot by the back fence, but there were a lot of mosquitoes, so she moved to a different part of the garden













Shadow still follows Bonnie around - he just seems in awe of her 





"Ooohh, there she is, down there".





"OK. " Here I come"


Bonnie, trying to hide 






And Jester and Bonnie together, before Jester decides the Great Outdoors is not for him.





















Jan


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Jul 28, 2011)

Holy crap, 500 rabbits!? I don't think i have ever seen that many rabbits in 1 place before. Was it a rescue rabbit from one of the animal hoarders? 

Shadow and Georgia are teh handsomest couple! ^.^


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi Annette, Shadow and Georgia send Bunny kisses to thank you :biggrin:. 

Yes, Jester was from a hoarders house. There were actually nearer 1000 rabbits in the house, and they were removed in several stages. Some others were actually adopted by other people on the forum (MyBabyBunnies has one called Chase). The owners had to be removed so the house could be cleaned as there was all kinds of bunny fur/droppings etc in the heating vents, and baseboards and other woodwork was all chewed. Lots of the bunnies had injuries - Jester was treated for a bite to his...ummm... 'Boy Bits' and also has a scar on his eye where he had been bitten 

Jan


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh, Jan! I laughed so hard at the new pictures of Shadow and Bonnie. Shadow looks like a peeping tom/stalker bunny and as if he's annoyed at you giving away his hiding spot! Naughty boy!

Your bunnies are all gorgeous  Bon Bon looks like my Ned Ned. I like that you managed to actually have some visual diversity in your bunny bunch. I have 6 and somehow they're all white with spots... Ned and Kerensa have practically the same markings and Maximus is a cross between Phoebe Mae and Rory. Can't help it, I'm drawn to bunnies that look like my babies!


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 30, 2011)

Shiloh - seems like we have the same 'taste' in bunnies lol!

Just a quick update. On August the 3rd, it was Jesters' 3 rd 'Gotcha' day. Of course, that meant he had his annual check up, which showed he had started a molar spur. So, tomorrow, he goes in for a molar trim. Although I trust my vet completely, I am still worried for my little boy . As I'm working in the morning, hubby will take him in for 8 am, and I'll collect him later. So, good thoughts and prayers would be appreciated!

All bunnies are doing great, although Shadow is STILL spraying at every chance he gets. I think I'll make him wear a diaper (just kidding ).

The mosquitoes have at last disappeared, though the leaves have already started to change colour, and fall off. Didn't seem to have much summer this year :confused2:.

I shall update tomorrow on Jester.

Jan


----------



## Kipcha (Aug 30, 2011)

Send our best wishes to Jester and we all wish him good luck! I'm sure he'll do just fine!

Spraying is definitely no fun. Perhaps him and Jabberwocky could have a shooting distance contest 

We've noticed a drop of the mosquitos, but I don't blame them, mornings are starting to get a little chilly. Today was miserable down here, how was it in Edmonton? It seemed nice when we were up in St Albert a few days ago.


----------



## myheart (Aug 30, 2011)

ray:I am sure that Jester will do fine, but am sending good thoughts his way. Good thing the molar spurs were caught before they grew too long. Such a good bunny-mom you are.


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks for the good thoughts, Amanda and Janet. They must have worked, as Jester is home and doing great . I picked him up at 2.30 pm after the vet called and said he was eating and trying to destroy the cage :biggrin:. 

He was a bit tired when he got home, and as Bonnie wanted to play, I pulled the gate closed in the cage between the two of them while I went shopping. When I got home, they had somehow manged to open it and were laying snuggled together - it was a real 'Awww' moment! Jester has eaten and is more lively now, and Bonnie is beyond happy to have 'her Boy' back again.

Amanda, I think Shadow could spray for Canada in an Olympic event, if they ever have one (perish the thought :yuck). Before I went to collect Jester, there was an ear piercing alarm in the house, and Bonnie hid while Shadow and Georgia upstairs were thumping and freaking out. I ran upstairs and found it was the CO2/gas detector we have, and instead of reading zero, it read 224 :shock:. I phoned John and told him there was no smell of gas or anything, so he said to unplug it, and replace it with one we have in the basement. When I took it out the socket, it was covered in pee stains. I reckon Shadow must have sprayed up a height and hit the detector, setting it off. It reset to zero straight away, so goodness knows how toxic bunny pee is 

So, all is well for now.

Thanks again

Jan

ps - It was quite chilly here this morning as well, Amanda, but is expected to warm up again for the weekend!


----------



## myheart (Aug 31, 2011)

:bunnydance: Yeah for Jester!! Such a 'good' patient he is...  

Awe, I wish I could have seen the cuddle bunnies. I think that is one thing I miss the most; seeing my Patrick cuddled up with his girls, or at least with Luna his true love. You are so lucky that Bonnie bonded so easily.  I would give just about anything to see 'awe' moments like that again. **Big sigh** I guess you might just have to post more cuddle-bun pics for me....


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh My Goodness Jan, these pictures are adorable. I love the one of Shadow on the deck peeking through the beams.

All your Bunnies are so Beautiful.

Glad to hear Jeaster is doing well.

Susan


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 4, 2011)

I am glad Jester is doing so well.


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks, Janet, Susan and Dave. Yes, Jester is back to his 'normal' self. However,, as I am off to the UK to visit my family and friends for a few weeks, Uncle Stan (Pet_Bunny) has the hard work of taking care of all *4 of my babies. *

I shall be checking in to see what is happening on the Forum, and also to check that my bunnies haven't driven Stan insane .

Thank you sooo much, Stan. I know my babies are in good hands - it's you I worry about 

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 22, 2011)

Didn't Uncle Stan tried to bun nap your bunny's last time?


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 21, 2011)

It's been a while since I updated, so I thought I'd do it now.

I'm having a few problems with Shadow. Like I said before, he was spraying everywhere, and it has become worse. A few weeks back I took him to my vet, who did blood and urine tests, which showed something was going on with his kidneys. She wondered if it was a bladder infection causing kidney concerns or his kidneys causing a bladder infection, so he was on Baytril for 2 weeks. Nothing improved, so we think he may be in the early stages of kidney failure . 

He is constantly chasing Georgia, like an un-neutered male, and my vet wonders whether this is because he isn't feeling himself and is trying to 'prove' he's still in charge, or if toxins from the kidneys are causing some neuroligical problems. She is trying to find out if other vets have come across this, and is keeping me updated (my vet ROCKS)! Until then, Shadow is having Pedialyte, and I am keeping busy cleaning up after him. He has also lost weight, so he is getting extra food.

The other 3 are doing great. We put up our Xmas tree this weekend, and Shadow, Jester and Georgia have seen it before, so were only a little interested in it. Bonnie, however, was in awe. She was like a little kid, staring up at the lights, then binkying around the room, only to go and stare at the lights again. It was so cute to see her. I will have to get some photos of her snuggling with Jester - they are such a sweet couple 

Jan


----------



## myheart (Nov 21, 2011)

Awe, Jan, I am so sorry to hear that Shadow might be sick. Poor little guy... My heart goes out to you for all you might have to go through.

I'm not sure about him acting like an un-neutered male...:confused2: I do know that Luna became more brave and a bit more naughty with her kidney stones. During her last few weeks with me, she actually attacked my big boy cat!! :shock: She was always to quiet and avoided such things, but being sick really changed her. It's strange to say, but I'm glad she took the naughty/brave route near the end and didn't withdraw away from us. 

Not sure if that helps at all. I hope the cleaning up after Shadow doesn't get you down. Give him a snuggle for me. 

LOL about Bonnie doing binkies over the lights!! That must have been way too cute!! Wish I could have been there to see her silliness. :biggrin:


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 24, 2012)

*JAN I THINK WE NEED AN UPDATE SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!!!!!*



*SUSAN, DAISY MAE, WINSTON & VEGA*


----------



## LuvaBun (May 25, 2012)

LOL @ Susan

I know, i have hardly been around here for so long, just checking in on the occassional post, mostly due in fact, to Shadow.

He has ongoing problems, which means that I spend most of my time after looking after him or cleaning up after him (washing the bunny room floor several times a day and steam cleaning carpets every day). By the time I'm done I'm too worn out for much else.

We discovered that he has arthritis in his spine and hip, which makes him wobbly when he tries to groom himself. He is on pain meds twice a day (metacam and Gabapentin) and also has acupuncture, which he loves. He has 16 needles put down his spine, one in his forehead and one in his tail, and lays there for 20 minutes. I stay with him and the vet gives him some hay, and he is happy just to lay there and chill. It really works too, as he has twice lost the use of his back legs, yet after acupuncture can race around like a mad thing.

he is losing a lot of weight though . He can eat whenever and whatever he wants (within reason), and is having Critical Care to supplement his meals but is still losing. The vet did some blood tests to check his hormones. The only place that does this test on rabbits is in Tennessee, so the blood had to be shipped there. They showed that his Testosterone and Progesterone were all over the plavce, way higher than normal. It could be caused by a tumour on his adrenal gland or adrenal disease. We were going to do an ultrasound to find out but decided against it as the vet said it is a highly invasive operation, with a high mortality rate in mammals. Instead we are going to try him on a drug that is given to humans for prostate cancer, and is used in ferrets. She is researching the drug and dosage.

I have to say that my vets (Dr Steele and Dr Simmons) have been awesome. They have spent a lot of time researching online what could be causing the problems. Unfortunately, it is costing a lot (around $1500 in the past few months), but he is my boy, and I love him.

Luckily, the other 3 buns are doing great, and passed their vet checks with flying colours. In January, Jester and I appeared on the Edmonton Humane Society live 'Pawdcast'. Every month, they do a success story on an animal adoption, and Stan (Pet_Bunny) put my name forward. The interview went really well and Jester was very well behaved and didn't even get starstruck . I've enclosed the link if anyone wants to see it (we are on at 8 minutes and 50 seconds)[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/CU9qgP_sD3o#yeg%20#yegpets&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

So that's about it. I do have some new photos, but I will have to upload them later and post them then.

Thanks for asking, Susan

Jan


----------



## myheart (May 25, 2012)

So sorry to hear aboutShadow not feeling well....  He does have a great mom and dad to take care of him, making him as comfortable as possible. Does the vet feel that his pee'ing everywhere was asign ofhis condition? Good to hear that the acupuncture helps ease some of his discomfort. Such a good boy for the doctors...  I hope his new meds help.

Such a nice program that the Humane Society put together. I just finished watching the entire program, and really found it interesting with all of the stories. When was your segment taped? Had to be later morning or early afternoon during Jester's usual napping hours.  He was such a good boy sitting for you! Really?!! Jester doesn't want his own star in Hollywood?!!! lol


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 12, 2012)

Binky free, my beautiful boy :bigtears:

I love you and miss you. Wait for me at The Bridge

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=73881&forum_id=27&jump_to=953279#p953279


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 2, 2013)

Goodbye, my sweet, gentle little Georgia :sad:









http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f34/goodbye-my-sweet-georgia-bun-73595/


----------

